# Penfield NY Subcontractor needed



## snowplower1

I'm looking for someone with a snowplow truck. We have 3 properties in Penfield NY we are looking to have snow and ice removal done on. This would include doing sidewalks on 1 property. Please apply at http://zaleslawnandlandscaping.com/employment/

Pay can be discussed, I just need to find someone to do these 3 properties


----------



## icudoucme

snowplower1 said:


> I'm looking for someone with a snowplow truck. We have 3 properties in Penfield NY we are looking to have snow and ice removal done on. This would include doing sidewalks on 1 property. Please apply at http://zaleslawnandlandscaping.com/employment/
> 
> Pay can be discussed, I just need to find someone to do these 3 properties


PM me if you're still looking for someone.


----------



## FredG

snowplower1 said:


> I'm looking for someone with a snowplow truck. We have 3 properties in Penfield NY we are looking to have snow and ice removal done on. This would include doing sidewalks on 1 property. Please apply at http://zaleslawnandlandscaping.com/employment/
> 
> Pay can be discussed, I just need to find someone to do these 3 properties


I wish I was a little closer, I got a truck available to risky for the both of us. Good Luck


----------



## leolkfrm

thats a long way from your shop....my truck quit on me at the entrance to sherry and towed into spur


----------

